# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kontakto Administratorin !?

## Wordless

Punon ky opsion apo jo ?! Nëse po, atëhere të këshilloj t'i hedhësh një sy , se të kam dërguar një email që nuk duhet ta humbësh !!

----------

